# a lady bought two rabbits off me..... nightmare........ any idea's?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

someone bought two rabbits off me 2 weeks ago now i even delivered them for her. 3 hours later she rings me ohh the rabbit is limping can you come round and check, so that followin night in the rain and the freezing cold i go on my moped knock on the door 5 times wait 20 mins meanwhile a kid in the house saw me twice!!!! never botherd to anwser the door!!!!!! never bothred to ring to ask why i wasnt there, then today( 2 weeks later) she rings me saying the rabbit died, what did she do to the poor bunny!?!? has the cheeak to ask are my rabbits healthy what illnesses have they got?!!! they came round my place to see all the animals and handled several so they saw how healthy and good living conditins they are in, never had anyone else have this problem... and wants another rabbit to put in with the other one, expects them to get on , hay and straw for all for nothing!!!!! oh and deliver agian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

....... they just rung me againthey think???????? it had diorhea.......... and the hay and shavings killed him!!!!! also they think the rabbit has fleas's because the children are being bitten by something!!!!!!!!!!!!


what do i do any idea's? i have never been in this situation, all my animals are fine, the rabbits brother and sister are fine as well as all the other babies.........

im upset for the poor rabbit and very angry at this person.......



also forgot to add when i told her ( over the phone) i cam round knocked several times and waited 20 mins and the boy saw me twice she was like well he never said anything and i never heard any knocking... i banged pretty hard even the neighbours pulled back the curtain to see what it was.......


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Can you get the body back and do a pm? That way you'll find out what killed the rabbit and whether it was something they did or not?

Until then I wouldn't be giving them another one - if it was me I'd buy the one that's still alive back from them and tell them to go somewhere else!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

feorag said:


> Can you get the body back and do a pm? That way you'll find out what killed the rabbit and whether it was something they did or not?
> 
> Until then I wouldn't be giving them another one - if it was me I'd buy the one that's still alive back from them and tell them to go somewhere else!


 
a pm how??? where?
thanks 
she has made me all shakey at the moment!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Get the body and take it to your vets - explain what has happened and request a pm. That's if you are sure there's nothing wrong in your household and believe it was something they did?

If you aren't so bothered about finding out what killed it, then I would just give them their money back and take the other rabbit off them.

Who's saying that if you give them another rabbit that they won't be back complaining again?? Owners like that you can do without.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd be quite clear with her. All your other babies are perfectly fine. It is probably something she has done. 
If it had diarrhea I'd bet she fed it lettuce. :whip: Ask her specifically what she has been doing with the bunnies, what she fed them, if the kids had been sneaking it treats. 
I'd be REALLY annoyed as well if I'd gone all the way around to her house to help her on her request, and then she didn't even answer the door. Why didn't you call her after you got home that time?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

feorag said:


> Get the body and take it to your vets - explain what has happened and request a pm. That's if you are sure there's nothing wrong in your household and believe it was something they did?
> 
> If you aren't so bothered about finding out what killed it, then I would just give them their money back and take the other rabbit off them.
> 
> Who's saying that if you give them another rabbit that they won't be back complaining again?? Owners like that you can do without.


 

hmm right, but how much is the PM going to cost roughly?
and im not particually happy about giving them another rabbit either.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Darklas said:


> I'd be quite clear with her. All your other babies are perfectly fine. It is probably something she has done.
> If it had diarrhea I'd bet she fed it lettuce. :whip: Ask her specifically what she has been doing with the bunnies, what she fed them, if the kids had been sneaking it treats.
> I'd be REALLY annoyed as well if I'd gone all the way around to her house to help her on her request, and then she didn't even answer the door. Why didn't you call her after you got home that time?


i did ask her she said she never fed it anything apart from the mix i told her to buy and the hay.

i didnt ring her becuase i was so anoyed she never even anwsered the door!! and she has only today rung me to tell me everything, she never bothered ringing me that night i '''was ment to go round'''

also i dont know when the rabbit died she just said it died, so if it died several days if not over a week ago then i shall ask her why she never contacted me instantly????


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

id be as blunt to them as they have with you! You have tried to help, ask if you can buy the bunny they still have back and that be the end of it............ if they wont sell it back it might be hard to forget about it so just hope they have learned their lesson and treat the 1 they have got alot better


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm with everyone else on this - no body = no replacement and you could offer to buy back the other on if she is so 'unhappy' with your animals. That way you know it is out of there and safe. But I would quarentine it...

I wouldn't worry about how much a pm would cost as she won't have the body and, if even if she does you can bet she didn't keep it in the fridge...


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Dazla said:


> id be as blunt to them as they have with you! You have tried to help, ask if you can buy the bunny they still have back and that be the end of it............ if they wont sell it back it might be hard to forget about it so just hope they have learned their lesson and treat the 1 they have got alot better


This. 
I wouldn't give them another. Just give them an excuse...that the one they have won't accept another newcomer. Go over with her anything she could have done wrong to try and find an answer. 
Maybe her kid picked up and dropped the rabbit that first night, which would explain the limping. Then the woman ignored the problem for two weeks, the poor bunny stopped eating, and has now died. 

Of course I could be totally wrong. But I'm starting to suspect the worst in people.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

quizicalkat said:


> I'm with everyone else on this - no body = no replacement and you could offer to buy back the other on if she is so 'unhappy' with your animals. That way you know it is out of there and safe. But I would quarentine it...
> 
> I wouldn't worry about how much a pm would cost as she won't have the body and, if even if she does you can bet she didn't keep it in the fridge...


 
you recon?? why wont the PM be anygood if not been frozen/chiled?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

giant snail said:


> you recon?? why wont the PM be anygood if not been frozen/chiled?


Yup I do

It needs to be chilled not frozen because the expansion of the liquids in the body causes a break down in the tissues on thawing.

If it isn't chilled then the tissues would now be rotting away.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Darklas said:


> Of course I could be totally wrong. But I'm starting to suspect the worst in people.


Sadly life experience tends to make you do this! :sad:

If the rabbit hasn't just died, then there isn't any point in doing the pm.

If it was me I'd just go around, give them their money back and take the other rabbit home with you - let them go somewhere else.

If she's fed it the wrong food or her children have dropped or injured it in any way, she's not gonna tell you that - she'll just tell you what will make it sound like she's done nothing wrong, cos she wants another one free! :bash:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

what a horrid story..poor bunny! and poor you! 
you may struggle to get the other bunny back... its not like you can force your way in... but i would try...at least then you can say you did all you could.

as the post above says...she aint gonna tell you what happened, that makes her look bad, why do that when she can blame you? also, why on earth would she want another bunny off of you if she honestly thinks they're so badly done to... ask her that!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> what a horrid story..poor bunny! and poor you!
> you may struggle to get the other bunny back... its not like you can force your way in... but i would try...at least then you can say you did all you could.
> 
> as the post above says...she aint gonna tell you what happened, that makes her look bad, why do that when she can blame you? also, why on earth would she want another bunny off of you if she honestly thinks they're so badly done to... ask her that!


 
that a good point! thanks i arranged to go round there thursday at 1pm.... shall i ring her to discuss thurther and ask when the bunny died?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

its such a tricky situation... i would maybe try and catch her off guard... if you leave it until thursday she has lots of time to prepare... and don't forget she is on home ground so to speak...you're the intruder! 

maybe just being blunt is gonna be best...not aggresive or confrontational...just straight to the point...say you're not happy with what has happened and you want to see the other bunny...

maybe take someone with you...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You could ring her and ask when the bunny died because you want to do a pm to find out the cause of death. That might worry her into thinking you're going to find out it wasn't anything to do with you.

If she says it's a few days ago, then you could say that it will be too late to do a pm, but you'd like to have the other rabbit back to keep an eye on it in case it was a health problem and that one has the same thing, because then you'll be able to have an instant pm done to find out the cause???

That way she can hardly argue with you about giving you the other rabbit back, as she is the one who is implying that you sold the rabbit with something wrong with it.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oh good idea!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

that sounds better!!!! thanks very much i shall do that tonight.

i think i will have to starting printing out terms and conditions in an agreement form for people to read and sign before they buy any animal off me now.

i am very busy and she wanted me to come over whenn she rung me an hour or so ago.... im at work... just cause she isnt at work!

i will ring her tonight when i get home from feeding all the animals

thanks for all your help, its made me feel much better. but poor bunny!!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

feorag said:


> You could ring her and ask when the bunny died because you want to do a pm to find out the cause of death. That might worry her into thinking you're going to find out it wasn't anything to do with you.
> 
> If she says it's a few days ago, then you could say that it will be too late to do a pm, but you'd like to have the other rabbit back to keep an eye on it in case it was a health problem and that one has the same thing, because then you'll be able to have an instant pm done to find out the cause???
> 
> That way she can hardly argue with you about giving you the other rabbit back, as she is the one who is implying that you sold the rabbit with something wrong with it.


Ohhh smooth :notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know - it's such a worry when we sell critters that we've brought into the world and nurtured. Sometimes we just get it wrong when we think an owner will be a good one.

I think you need to keep her 'onside' by implying you're trying to do what's right for her, as if you are aggressive you could turn her against you and you mightn't get the other rabbit back and, to be honest, I think that has to be your priority, just in case it has been something she's done.

Good luck anyway and let us know what reaction you get.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i still stick by what i said tho about being 'firm' (as i said-not aggresive).

if you start by appologising or saying...please could i etc she will talk you round! 

as ferog says... make her think its for her benefit..or better still her idea!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

first things first no refund no replacement etc till you have a full vets report on what had happened and a body ! because if it has not even been near a vet well its her problem not yours if she comes back with full vet report and it proves to be you which i dont believe it will then y
ou refund etc 
im sorry this happend yes its happened to me once someone demanded their conti died and they demaned their money back so i requested the above which they couldnt provide as the rabbit was in its house in their garden !!!! 
good luck 
ann x


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i was unable to get to her due to my moped breaking down yet agian!!!!!:censor:


so i rang her up.
i said to her when did the rabbit die as i would like to get a PM done to see what the reason for his death,... she said a few days ago. 
then why didnt you ring me when he died as its too late to do a PM now?
thats an unfair comment zoe
and i said what did you do with the rabbit she said oh my kids where so upset.

did you not take the rabbit to the vet?

no i cant afford vet bills at the moment.

so basicly she let the rabbit suffer and die. and blame it on me! i am very upset and agian shakey, there was nothing wrong with neither of the rabbits they where eating fine and running around like little babies bunnies do. not had a problem with any of his siblings or any other rabbits/ animals i have.

iv been really dis-hartend by this.

and aparently she rung up the RSPCA and they said rabbits shouldnt be on wood shavings!!! whats that all about?????


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

how odd...i was just thinking about this thread...had a look to see what had happened.

well, i'm not sure what you should do now... 
see, i'm quite impulsive and would initially say... go there and get the other bunny back but i realise thats not too easy.

have you mentioned wanting the second bunny back?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ok i just looked on the RSPCA's website...and they do say... bedding should be eatable so dust free straw or hay
BUT the BVA animal welfare foundation web site states that shavings are fine (saw dust or wood shavings).
so there:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> ok i just looked on the RSPCA's website...and they do say... bedding should be eatable so dust free straw or hay
> BUT the BVA animal welfare foundation web site states that shavings are fine (saw dust or wood shavings).
> so there:Na_Na_Na_Na:


its mad isnt it! iv'e used it for years and i know many others who always use it.

i asked her for the other rabbit with complete refund she said no its her rabbit and her 3 kids would be most upset!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

well tell her that you are also most upset and that you are considering reporting her to the rspca for animal neglect...if she has let the bunny suffer then surely thats what that amounts to?

also, she openly admitted to not having the funds to take it to the vet...so she is not providing for the aninmals needs...


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> well tell her that you are also most upset and that you are considering reporting her to the rspca for animal neglect...if she has let the bunny suffer then surely thats what that amounts to?
> 
> also, she openly admitted to not having the funds to take it to the vet...so she is not providing for the aninmals needs...



yeah i guess. well she hung up on me and wants the shavings collected as its not 'suitable'


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

found this off RSPCA site...
*The five welfare needs*

This means pet owners are now legally obliged to care for their pet properly - which most owners already do - by providing these five basic needs:


somewhere suitable to live
a proper diet, including fresh water
the ability to express normal behaviour
for any need to be housed with, or apart from, other animals
*protection from, and treatment of, illness and injury.*
*

* 
Now i'm not a massive RSPCA fan but if she gonna start quoting them in her defence then you damn well quote them too...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

giant snail said:


> yeah i guess. well she hung up on me and wants the shavings collected as its not 'suitable'


she's a cheeky mare aint she!

tell her if she don't like the shavings she knows where to put them! :lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> found this off RSPCA site...
> *The five welfare needs*
> 
> This means pet owners are now legally obliged to care for their pet properly - which most owners already do - by providing these five basic needs:
> ...


 
And that's not just an RSPCA thing (the 5 freedoms I mean). It's the law.


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Tell here where to go ! At the end of the day you have already offered a full refund for the poor dead bunny and the live 1 too! She has refused that's her problem if ur animals are so bad then I know if I'd bought 1 from u and u offered me the opportunity to have my money back I would ( I'm not saying ur animals are bad I seriously doubt they are). As for the shavings it's what I always kept mine on and I have had lots and lots of very healthy rabbits!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> well tell her that you are also most upset and that you are considering reporting her to the rspca for animal neglect...if she has let the bunny suffer then surely thats what that amounts to?
> 
> also, she openly admitted to not having the funds to take it to the vet...so she is not providing for the aninmals needs...


Too right!

Who in their right mind buys too pets when they can't afford to pay for veterinary treatment! That would make me so mad! :devil:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for you support. its not just me who thinks like this then!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

tbh id go round, get the remaining bunny, give her a refund and tell her you want nothing more to do with her. she let one die through neglect then had the nerve to try and blame you! id also reccomened giving her a good slapping but she sounds the sort that would report you....

regarding using shavings: iv used them for years and never had a problem. if she pushes the issue just point out that she should of done more research before getting a rabbit, what if you'd told her that rabbits eat hotdogs, would she have fed them without researching it :whistling2:


----------



## rtk (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry about the bunny, I would be upset too.

I agree with the refund and get the other bunny back.

Regarding the shavings, I dont own bunnies so dont know the effect on them.

But our horses have been bedded on them for years and the have similar diets. White softwood shavings are fine, the reddy coloured hardwood shavings are toxic.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Not being nasty but your selling off pregnant rabbits, babys, mums etc don't you think for less stress let the mums have there babies and them grow instead of off loading them.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I think you will have to grow a thicker skin when it comes to selling animals.These things are bound to happen which is why I never bother.Like every one else, I think get the rabbit back if possible and then chalk it up to experience.The R.S.P.C.A and their opinions are of no consequence if your animals are adequately catered for.You get dissatisfied angry customers whatever you sell,it's more emotive when an animal is involved that's all.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Lover said:


> Not being nasty but your selling off pregnant rabbits, babys, mums etc don't you think for less stress let the mums have there babies and them grow instead of off loading them.


i dont have much choice any more i have no transport i have over 200 animals and 2 horses to look after it takes me 2 hours to walk there and back again, if i don't have no transport i cant do anything. the animals wont be getting the 5* care and treatment that they have been getting as it takes me so long to get everywhere. and this is the only way i will be able to get any transport. i have also lost my other job so living of 30.00 per week isnt much good is it? plus i have to pay 50.00 per month where the animals are kept. so i have no choice as i dont wish for them to be neglected what so ever so finding them new homes/ owners is the better option.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

and aparently she rung up the RSPCA and they said rabbits shouldnt be on wood shavings!!! whats that all about?????
[/QUOTE]

I have gotten all my bunnies from rescue shelters and never have they ever said that they shouldnt be on wood shavings. When i bought 2 baby bunnies they told me not to put them on wood shavings because apparently they were allergic to it?!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

gecko lady said:


> I have gotten all my bunnies from rescue shelters and never have they ever said that they shouldnt be on wood shavings. When i bought 2 baby bunnies they told me not to put them on wood shavings because apparently they were allergic to it?!


Well the dust in wood shavings can irritate the eyes and nose of any animal. If it's especially dusty it can cause problems and I would guess that babies would be more sensitive to it. However if you've always used it and there's been no troubles then that's ok but I expect you would notice if they were getting sore eyes and sneezing lots and would probably give changing the bedding a go, some people might just leave it be though so I guess it's better to just suggest to everyone not to use it...


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

em_40 said:


> Well the dust in wood shavings can irritate the eyes and nose of any animal. If it's especially dusty it can cause problems and I would guess that babies would be more sensitive to it. However if you've always used it and there's been no troubles then that's ok but I expect you would notice if they were getting sore eyes and sneezing lots and would probably give changing the bedding a go, some people might just leave it be though so I guess it's better to just suggest to everyone not to use it...


 i never used it with them, but all my others have been fine with it


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

all my rodents been on sawdust and they all lived till old age the rabbits we had lived 8 and 9.
tell that women if she done her research she have no right to complain.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

My rabbit was fine on it too, but just saying that's probably why the rspca say it. My rat was super sensitive, couldn't be kept on woodshavings, and also had hay fever, bless her.

deffinately no excuse anyway... I'm sure woodshavings wouldn't kill them, someone said it had to be edable, never known a rabbit to eat woodshavings anyway. 

Have you said anything about getting the second baby back yet, told her that if she's going to go quoting the rspca she should perhaps read the 5 freedoms?


----------



## topov001 (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry to see all the trouble you have had... poor bunnies.
unfortunatly I think its time to be heartless. :/ if she wont return the bunny I would let her know, you have offered a full refund, and done all you can to help her. if she doesnt want that she can chew it, and your not willing to help her anymore. and let that be the end of it. 

about the shavings... i used shavings with all my bunnys... i also used shavings with bunnies at the rspca... its a common sence thing... but when people ring in its all read off a script


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I've never had any problems with shavings either and I've been keeping rabbits for umm decades mg:. Oh god I am OLD!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

she wouldnt let me buy the other bunnie off her unfortunately.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

all i can suggest then is to put this down to a BAD experience and move on... i know its hard but YOU have done the best you can for your rabbits and thats all you can do.
be assured in this knowledge and know that your pets are getting the best care they can.


----------

